# Imac does not want to start and shows me a white screen.



## wvillarreal (Mar 26, 2009)

My iMac does not want to start. Apparently my little kid was playing with the keyboard, and when I sit to work my computer ask me to restart it by pressing and holding the power button. And when it suppesedly restart only shows me a white screen. Any help will be appreciate it. Thank you. I don't know what to do. I turned off by unpluging the cable for 2 days, and is still the same. I left it on for 2 days and the whole time it show me the white screen. What can I do? before take it to a apple store? Thank you.


----------



## stargazer418 (Mar 26, 2009)

What kind of iMac is it?


----------



## wvillarreal (Mar 26, 2009)

It's a iMac 20"/2.0 GHz/1 GB/250GB/SD/AP/BT
model no A1224 2006


----------



## xserve@home (Mar 26, 2009)

Can you boot from your installation disk?  run "disk utility" from the utilitiies menu.  Select "repair disk" and "repair permissions".  You my also try "zapping the PRAM" and "resetting the PMU" - Instructions may be different depending on your model.

Good Luck


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 27, 2009)

Please will someone move this thread to Mac OS X System & Mac Software.


----------



## Nisha S (Mar 27, 2009)

Can u try the below T/S steps:

1.First dissconnect any external devices

2.Remove any disk stuck in the computer
and then restart and check

3.If still boot to the safe mode
and check

If not re-install the OS if not take the Imac to the apple store


----------



## wvillarreal (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you. All of you for your help. Yesterday I talked to a friend and he tell me to restart the iMac while keeping pressed the ALT OPTION key, I did this and its allow me to restart the mac in the usual way. I didn't think on this before.


----------

